# Boot of installation is failed



## zgrpe (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

when I tried install FreeBSD AMD64 I got following messages:


```
Boot from CD/DVD CD Loader 1.2
Building the boot loader arguments.
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER... Found
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Stacking BTX loader
BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS CD is cd0
BIOS drive A: is disk0
BIOS drive C: is disk1
```

and from this moment the system is waiting for something

Where can be problem?
Thank you
Petr.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2011)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2011)

Without any useful information I can only advise you to post much more information (see previous post) or to boot without ACPI.


----------



## zgrpe (Feb 10, 2011)

*Boot Installation failed*

Hi,
I don't understand your question. When I tried to install FreeBSD from CD1 disc I'v got message as I showed before:

```
Boot from CD/DVD CD Loader 1.2
Building the boot loader arguments.
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER... Found
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Stacking BTX loader
BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS CD is cd0
BIOS drive A: is disk0
BIOS drive C: is disk1
```

When I tried install FreeBSD on next PC message I got following message:

```
Boot from CD/DVD CD Loader 1.2
Building the boot loader arguments.
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER... Found
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Stacking BTX loader
BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS CD is cd0
BIOS drive A: is disk0
BIOS drive C: is disk1
BIOS 631kB/.... available memory
FreeBSD/i386 bootstrap loader ...
...
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
/boot/kernel/kernel text= ...
```

and after it I'v got welcome message to FreeBSD installation.

That's mean. Installation procedure, it's my opinion, is not able to recognize RAM memory.

I have:

```
CPU> Intel Core i5 CPU 750 @ 2,67GHz, 4 Cores
Memory> 4GB
...
```
I'm able run ubuntu or SuseLinux liveCD bat I have the same problem with ArchLinux.

I can send dmesg for Ubuntu and SuseLinux. But I think there is problem during starting of installation.

Petr.


----------

